# Spurgeon Study Bible



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 13, 2017)

What do you think? Worth getting?

https://www.christianbook.com/spurg...er-board/9781586409715/pd/409712?event=HPFS-M


----------



## Josh Williamson (Sep 14, 2017)

I think it may be worth getting. Amazon.com allows you to see the inside of the SB. Looks quite good.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe if the price is right, which at this point means that "Hopefully a Kindle edition will be made available for $2.99 at some point."

I'm not sure that I'm a big fan of all of the cursive writing. I don't know that I'll ever really warm to something like the CSB translation either. The cynic in me says that B&H are trying to get Calvinistic people to consider the CSB. But Midwestern Seminary does have the Spurgeon library, and I think that may have something to do with how this project has come together. 

The previews indicate that it is black letter text. If so, that is a plus. The preview that is available on Amazon is rather lengthy. I basically just glanced at it and didn't read the notes or other material in any detail. 

I've never really spent much time with the ESV Study Bible and several other popular study Bibles that have been released in the last 10 years. I'm somewhat wary of spending money on something that I know I'll probably use rarely if at all.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 14, 2017)

Pilgrim said:


> Maybe if the price is right, which at this point means that "Hopefully a Kindle edition will be made available for $2.99 at some point."
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm a big fan of all of the cursive writing. I don't know that I'll ever really warm to something like the CSB translation either. The cynic in me says that B&H are trying to get Calvinistic people to consider the CSB. But Midwestern Seminary does have the Spurgeon library, and I think that may have something to do with how this project has come together.
> ...


I am really curious to who edited the study notes, and will it be Spurgeon taken from sermons, or his books, or exactly what? I will probably get it for the historical premil position notes that Spurgeon advocated for in the bible.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> I am really curious to who edited the study notes, and will it be Spurgeon taken from sermons, or his books, or exactly what? I will probably get it for the historical premil position notes that Spurgeon advocated for in the bible.



Alistair Begg is the editor. 

I'd actually be a little surprised if it has a heavy premil slant or if it includes much of his material in that vein. But we'll see. Many of the prophetic books are available in the Amazon preview, so you can already see what is those.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 15, 2017)

That is why I was wondering if it will have actual study notes, or maybe just points that he made in various sermons on a topic. Either way, he was one of the greatest Baptist in history, so will be getting this bible.


----------

